# Ruf farmen



## tension (7. Februar 2007)

Ich würd mich mal über eine liste freuen, die mir sagt wie man am besten ruf farmen kann/sollte in bc


----------



## Thoa (7. Februar 2007)

Alternativ könntest du auch via Forum erfragen wie man eine bestimmte Fraktion am schnellsten pusht. Ich bin mir sogar ganz sicher, dass du dann Hilfe bekommst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yazata (28. Februar 2007)

tension schrieb:


> Ich würd mich mal über eine liste freuen, die mir sagt wie man am besten ruf farmen kann/sollte in bc



Also mal etwas konkreter: 
Welche Möglichkeiten zur Rufverbesserung bei den Mag'dar gibt es ? 
Die Quests in Nagrand und Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, sowie in den Zangamarschen hab ich alle erledigt. Muss ich jetzt wirklich stumpf Obsidianperlenketten sammeln, also Oger kloppen bis ich auf ehrfürchtig bin ? Oder gibts noch elegantere Möglichkeiten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (7. März 2007)

> Muss ich jetzt wirklich stumpf Obsidianperlenketten sammeln, also Oger kloppen bis ich auf ehrfürchtig bin ?



Ich denke ja^^, wenn es aber noch andere möglichkeiten gibt, würde ich sie auch gerne kennen^^


----------



## Dollohow (7. Juli 2007)

Wollte ma fragen ob es rufmops für OG gibt


----------



## LuBeLiMo (7. Juli 2007)

dann würd ich mal gern wissen ob dir der ruf irgendwas bring außer dass du sachen billiger bekommst...

Edit: der ruf in og =)


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2007)

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/90/von-fraktionen


  Speziell für die Städtefraktionen gilt - Beispiel Orgrimmar:
  Du bist kein Orc, willst aber trotzdem einen Reitwolf? Dann erfarme Stoffe und werde Ehrfürchtig, denn mit dem Ruf lassen dich die Grünhäute ihre Wölfe reiten, wenn du Taure, Untoter oder Troll bist. 

 Gleiches gilt für Sen'jin, die Raptoren und Nicht-Trolle - hier müssen aber Tauren leider auf die Raptoren verzichten.  Außerdem senkt ihr mit erhöhten Ruf-Stufen die Reparaturkosten in den jeweiligen Städten. Farmt ihr Ruf bei den Städten eurer Fraktion, könnt ihr die Mount-Kosten um bis zu 10% senken, spezielle Belohnungen gibts bei den Städte-Fraktionen in der alten Welt aber eher nicht.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2007)

tension schrieb:


> Ich würd mich mal über eine liste freuen, die mir sagt wie man am besten ruf farmen kann/sollte in bc



Was du suchst sind wohl umfangreiche Ruf-Guides. - Haben wir aber leider noch nicht in Arbeit.


----------

